

Help Your Website Convert - RexDixon
http://www.performable.com/blog/8-useful-tips-to-help-your-website-convert/?src=feed

======
Kliment
Link to a link with very little added content. The linked article (
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/04/06/design-to-
sell-12...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/04/06/design-to-sell-12-tips-
to-help-your-website-convert/) ) is not bad though.

